# Dogs brought raw meaty bone onto my carpet!



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

They were in the kitchen with them and then I got a phone call and they made their way though the chairs that were blocking them into the kitchen. Of course they brought the bones with themselves.

Ugh. I steam-vac(ed) the entire carpet down here. I don't know what else to do to. Any ideas? Ewww x 100!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Ugh. I cannot feed Mac raw meaty bones in the house for this very reason...its annoying especially when its freezing cold outside...I feel for ya


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been told shaving cream will get blood out... but I've never tried that. If its a light color I've used hydrogen peroxide to get old, washed and dried blood stains out of fabric.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx vomited blood last year on my carpet. Someone here told me to use borax powder on it, then pour vinegar over that. It took it out, along with my steam cleaner. It was a huge puddle...ick. My carpet isn't wool, so test a spot first.
A RMB is nothing compared to that!


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

There's no stains thankfully. I shampooed the carpet really well. I'm just hoping I got every bit of raw bone nastiness out of it. I even sprayed it with Lysol spray.

This isn't near the most disgusting thing Hannah has done to our carpet. 

When I brought her home from the breeder, she had a terrible case of roundworms. I took her to the doctor because she kept throwing up clear, foamy stuff and had bloody poo. Anyway, found out it was roundworms, treated her for it, and later that evening she shat out roundworms in an explosive manner all over my dining room rug. Ultimate gross. I had to call over my neighbor to help me clean it up because I got sick from seeing it.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Precisely why I feed Ezra in his crate. I proud to be a raw feeder but I can't stand the possibility of coming face to face with a hunk of raw flesh in the middle of my living room unexpectedly.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

You should be able to blot out blood stains with Hydrogen Peroxide for most carpets. After you steam clean the carpet spray it with Scotch Guard.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog femur bones all of the time. i really don't mind if he's on the carpet with it. i can also tell my dog to stay in an area where there's no carpet and he can enjoy his bone. lock your dogs in better or teach them to stay in a certain area. if you can't watch them take the bones away 
untill you can.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Doggiedad...femur bones with meat, connective tissue, fat and skin or just the naked bone? Ezra takes his recreational bones all over the house but the meat & blood, I can't handle.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I'm a raw feeder too and Stark use to stay in his crate to eat, but I got tired of seeing the crate in my front room/kitchen.

I purchased a large mat and trained him to stay on the mat while eating. I stood there and every time he tried to move the meat/bone away from the mat or even got close to the corner/edge of the mat, I would "ah ah" and put it back in the middle. Took about three days of me monitoring meals/bone chewing and reminding him to stay put but now I can come home with a rec bone still on the mat (I've videotaped it to see).  Might be worth your time.

I am OCD when it comes to having my house just so.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs are raw fed and they don't carry their RMB's around(with the exception of Kacie who I feed outside) If they did so, then a crate would be used during mealtime.
It is bad enough when after eating Onyx comes into the living room and rubs her muzzle on the carpet. I don't have young children to worry about cross contamination, but when you feed raw, maybe wiping the dogs face after a meal is appreciated by everyone, dogs included!!


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

I didn't give them the stay command so of course they followed me. Normally, they eat them just fine on the kitchen floor without being "locked in". Like I said, no stains. There were never any stains.


----------

